# Twisted ICS



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I figured I would post this here, as to not clog up his development thread. I understand why the data is so hard to get going, but why is the camera hard to get going also? Thanks

This post has been XOOMED to this forum


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I would assume cuz the camera is so heavily dependent on data. I'm no dev by any means but just logicly thinking. For example, you take a pic and what's the first thing it asks? If you want to upload it to somewhere. Or add to contacts or anything really. The camera/gallery is attatched to litterealy just about every single thing in the phone. Idk but that would be my guessguess

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

OK, its just I never really understood why camera was so hard. I know it is tied into the phone, but I didn't know I was also tied into data
Sent from my ICS HTC Mecha


----------



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> I would assume cuz the camera is so heavily dependent on data. I'm no dev by any means but just logicly thinking. For example, you take a pic and what's the first thing it asks? If you want to upload it to somewhere. Or add to contacts or anything really. The camera/gallery is attatched to litterealy just about every single thing in the phone. Idk but that would be my guessguess
> 
> sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


Also, if you use google goggles it will take the pic an try to find it online as well. With so many apps getting access to the camera an requesting to search or upload to the internet, i see why.


----------



## BBowermaster (Oct 1, 2011)

Plus a lot of the devices, a camera is different from phone to phone as they are constantly upping the megapixels and what not, so its hard to find drivers for it.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Actually, I don't think the camera is really that dependent on data. Personally speaking, when I take a picture, nothing asks me to upload it anywhere.

As I understand it, the real difficulty getting the camera going is due to a complete driver overhaul in ICS. As a result, anyone porting the ROM will have to also port (or replace) the needed drivers.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## chef (Sep 29, 2011)

you can take pics without data, just the drivers for the camera need to be updated for ics


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Camera and Data have nothing to do with each other. The drivers for hardware are not released to the public. To get hardware to work, it takes reverse engineering.


----------



## Pope of Eruke (Jun 12, 2011)

My understanding is that Google redid the camera drivers for ICS to make them actual drivers whereas before the camera just interfaced with a specific library. Even if my technical understanding is not completely accurate, the point is that the underlying structure is vastly different from GB to ICS and any phone that has no stock ICS ROM out from a manufacturer has to basically reverse-engineer a driver for the camera. For GB this was easier because the changes from Froyo were minor, but here they are major. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Pope of Eruke said:


> My understanding is that Google redid the camera drivers for ICS to make them actual drivers whereas before the camera just interfaced with a specific library. Even if my technical understanding is not completely accurate, the point is that the underlying structure is vastly different from GB to ICS and any phone that has no stock ICS ROM out from a manufacturer has to basically reverse-engineer a driver for the camera. For GB this was easier because the changes from Froyo were minor, but here they are major. Hope this helps.


Kinda like like the RIL, until the Rezound gets an RUU leak, just have try and make them

This post has been XOOMED here


----------

